# gcc [SOLVED]

## fanatico

Witam,

teraz mam inny problem. 

gcc --version

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
> 
> gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'
> ...

 

Chciałem rozwiązać problem o którym pisałem wcześniej, ale chyba jeszcze pogorszyłem sprawę  :Crying or Very sad:  Jest w ogóle szansa żeby to naprawić?

Czy zostaje reinstalka systemu?

Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc.Last edited by fanatico on Thu Aug 11, 2011 8:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

a co zwraca

```
gcc-config -l
```

?

----------

## fanatico

gcc-config -1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * gcc-config: Invalid switch! Run gcc-config without parametrs for help.
> 
> 

 

Przy gcc-config -l

```
* gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
```

A do tego wszystkiego nie moge nic instalować. Firefoksa nie moge odpalić i musze wszystko  z innego kompa przepisywać. Jest jakas szansa zeby to urtować?

W debianie zawsze byla jakas mozliwość i nie pamiętam żebym musial przeinstlowywać system, ale tutaj przy niklej znajomosci systemu brakuje mi juz pomyslow.

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

Wywaliłeś gcc z systemu?

----------

## fanatico

Tak  :Smile:  Ale nie wiem jak  :Smile: 

Doczytałem w tym temacie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703907-start-0.html, ze mozna recznie doinstalowac gcc. Jest to mozliwe bez gcc?  :Shocked: 

Zalezy mi na tym, aby nie przeinstalowywac systemu.

----------

## fanatico

Jest jakaś odpowiedź na moje pytanie? :Smile: -Jeżeli nie ma możliwości doinstalowania gcc to będę musiał robić format. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

Dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

No przecież masz tam napisane, co zrobić. Wypakuj stage3, chrootnij się do niego, zrób binarną paczkę z gcc używając quickpkg i wypakuj ją u siebie, prawdopodobnie zadziała.

----------

## Jacekalex

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/

Zainteresuj się zmienną PORTAGE_BINHOST w /etc/make.conf, i Tinderboxem:

np dla defautl amd64 będzie to taki wpis:

 taki:

```
 PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/"
```

a dla x86 taki:

```
 PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/"
```

A potem polecenie:

```
emerge -G sys-devel/gcc
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## fanatico

Witam,

dziekuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Przeinstalowalem Gentoo i wszystko smiga. Mam nadzieje ze ostatni raz taka gafe walnalem:)

Pozdrawiam

----------

